# Oh please help me :( :( :(



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know what to think. Two rabbit deaths in one day! They were healthy!!

This morning I went out to feed everyone...all fine. Came in. Realised I forgot my phone...went out to shed to get it...only to see one of my babies lying dead on the floor...the others crowding round her. Tonight I go out and the baby who went limp on me a while ago and I bought round...laid out dead. Im scared. I'm devastated. But scared. The first baby had green gunk around her nose and mouth. The other no sign of illness at all. What on earth is happening to my lot? I am in pieces. But I have checked the others...all seem fine!! 

Was 7 too big a group?? Could a few not have been eating enough? I check regularly and spread the food bowls around the shed floor to try eliminate the problem! 

Maybe genetic...it is the sisters of the baby who died at 8 weeks?

I can't stop crying. I feel like it must be me.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh no  
I am trying to work out what it could be that has got to them that quickly 
Have they had anything different to eat in the last day or so? As soon as I read 2 in 1 day I thought of bloat(like the litter of Frags's got)
The green gunk makes me wonder if it could be some sort of resp problem for some reason.
Only way to know and be safe is get a vet check on the OK ones or a post mortem on one of the unlucky little ones.

RIP little ones.

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh hun im sorry, from everything we talked about though im sure this litter has a few hidden genetic problems to them, they really are just time bombs, please dont blame yourself, just give them all the love and care you can while you can

no 7 isnt too big a group -hugs-

the gunk could have been frothing, if she fit before she died.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

really sorry to hear this its so heartbreaking


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> oh hun im sorry, from everything we talked about though im sure this litter has a few hidden genetic problems to them, they really are just time bombs, please dont blame yourself, just give them all the love and care you can while you can
> 
> no 7 isnt too big a group -hugs-
> 
> the gunk could have been frothing, if she fit before she died.


I know. It was just so sudden...seriously in the space of three mins from being OK...she was eating....she was then lying dead!

Hazy...had not thought of a post mortem...might do it. Think at least im taking the remaining five for vet check up 

Emzy...it really is  One of the worst things i have ever gone through 

Surely this has to be a warning to those breeding without even a thought to history/genetics etc. I mean unless I am truly the worst bunny mummy out there...three babies out of five to go so young!!!...need I say more


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

er dont jump the gun it minght not be genetic at all it minght be something they have picked up like a virus or it could be the dreded blote


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> er dont jump the gun it minght not be genetic at all it minght be something they have picked up like a virus or it could be the dreded blote


this litter have had a lot wrong with them, i have talked to niki about them before over the phone, and this litter does sound like it has genetic issues, i am not jumping the gun

bloat does not kill that quick, and im sure niki would have spotted it, and i do not know of any virus that kills that quick either.
obviously a necropsy will tell us more


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

yep i supose it could


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh Niki I'm so sorry. From what I've seen on here you are a wonderful bun mum, please don't feel like it's you. Thinking of you, binky free little ones x


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

sorry for your losses . is there any chance it could have been shock ? maybe a rat in the run or something like that . i had a bunny who died because he got scared and jumped about in his run and hit the wire top and broke his neck


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Omg niki, I am so, so sorry you are having to go through this. Sending huge hugs your way *hugs*

Tbh I agree with Miss it really does sound like it is genetic, if it was me I would probably get a necropsy done that way it will put your mind at rest as they should be able to give you a clue as to why it is happening.

You are a great bunny mummy please don't blame yourself -hugs-


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It hasn't been mentioned but I'll put it out there, the dreaded VHD silent killer? I know you have them all vaccinated but theres been quite a lot of cases of both myxi and VHD being reported recently in various parts of the country.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Kammie said:


> It hasn't been mentioned but I'll put it out there, the dreaded VHD silent killer? I know you have them all vaccinated but theres been quite a lot of cases of both myxi and VHD being reported recently in various parts of the country.


The vhd vaccine is 100% effective so as they are vaccinated it won't be that


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you all for your wonderful support and advice at this hard hard time.

I agree I will get a necropsy done of at least one and i am going to get the two remaining babies checked out by the vets just to make sure even if it is something genetic i can prevent it/hold it off/do SOMETHING!!

They are vaccinated...the sudden deaths last winter made me keep up to date with the vaccs!! The rest seem healthy but have been really paranoid tonight. I nearly bought them all in...I may well have done if it was for the kittens!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Kammie said:


> It hasn't been mentioned but I'll put it out there, the dreaded VHD silent killer? I know you have them all vaccinated but theres been quite a lot of cases of both myxi and VHD being reported recently in various parts of the country.


if they are vaccinated then it will not be VHD, the companies state it is 99% effective (they cant state 100% just to cover their own backs) there has never been a recorded case ever of a vacced rabbit contracting VHD, unlike myxi, where the vaccination only boosts their immunity against it and makes it so they are able to fight it IF they did contract it


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm certainly no rabbit expert, but I had guinea pigs when I was younger (2) and one morning my dad went out & they were both dead :/ apparently they can get some kind of virus/disease that will kill them pretty quick I think... I hope this is not the same casewith rabbits as my dad said that all the Guinea pigs would have got it if there were more (obviously contagious).
I would second the post mortem idea at the vets...
We also had a rabbit when i was younger but it had problem s with it's teeth (an infection I think) so it couldn't eat & had to be put down 
So I am very sorry to hear about your losses & I hope you figure out what the cause is!


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

green gunk sounds like an infection in the respiratory tract 

sorry for your losses  run free at rainbow bridge fluffy buns x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

resp infections are normally either white gunk, clear excessive nasal discharge
i say normally as their are always expections to the rule, and only a necropsy will rule either way

but my money is still on genetic


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> if they are vaccinated then it will not be VHD, the companies state it is 99% effective (they cant state 100% just to cover their own backs) there has never been a recorded case ever of a vacced rabbit contracting VHD, unlike myxi, where the vaccination only boosts their immunity against it and makes it so they are able to fight it IF they did contract it


I know its a very very low chance but nothing can be 100% effective, any vaccine or medicine can fail. Just because its not reported doesn't mean it hasn't happened, not everyone gets their dead rabbits tested or even let vets know the rabbit has gone.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

So sorry to read your post, hun....no advice from me as you've got all that and more from these guys already...just wanted to express sympathy x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Just come back from vets with the five left of the group...was going to take the two babies but having explained the situation to the vet they said I could bring all five and they would charge me one consultation fee  I do love my vets. Anyways they said the remaining others do seem healthy and not in obvious danger of anything. I gave in the body of the first baby who died  for a necropsy. Wasn't sure they would take it as it was over 24hours...but she did. How long does it usually take for results? I actually can't remember if she said...unfortunately I was just so relieved about the remaining ones


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Thanks everyone! Just come back from vets with the five left of the group...was going to take the two babies but having explained the situation to the vet they said I could bring all five and they would charge me one consultation fee  I do love my vets. Anyways they said the remaining others do seem healthy and not in obvious danger of anything. I gave in the body of the first baby who died  for a necropsy. Wasn't sure they would take it as it was over 24hours...but she did. How long does it usually take for results? I actually can't remember if she said...unfortunately I was just so relieved about the remaining ones


-hugs-

So long as the vets get the body within 48 hours they can still preform a necropsy, if they aren't sending bloods off you should have the results in the next couple of days.


----------



## JacquiOllie (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry to hear your news xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Im thinking of you Niki, you know where i am xxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

did you get the necropsy report back hun?


----------

